# Matching a stepper with a driver (and other ignorance-driven questions)?



## Billy Hill (Apr 24, 2015)

I have an Emerson Control Technique XV 8017 motor that has very minor wiring damage to the main power leads. Once the wiring is fixed, what do I need to do to be able to use it (i.e. driver, program etc) to, lets say... add a 4th axis to my cnc router? I'm fairly ignorant when it comes to controllers and motors etc. 

Do they require specific drivers or will basically any driver work?

I've seen references to power supply of 24 volts DC and 240 volts AC. How do I power it?

If I get a driver, how do I tell the driver what to do? (Is that a Mach 3 thing?)

This motor is way bigger than the motors on my router. Is that going to be an issue for a 4th axis?

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Bill,

Post as much information as you can from the labels printed on the motor. I suspect that you have a servo motor and not a stepper motor. Different beast altogether.

Bill


----------



## Billy Hill (Apr 24, 2015)

You're correct. It's a servo, not a stepper. 

Emerson Model XVM-8017-TONS-D001
Part Number 960912-06
Rating S1, Class F, 3ph
75 volts DC
3000 RPM
7.67A
0.60KW

There are two cables coming out of it, I'm guessing one for power, one for data i/o? One cable has 4 wires, the other has 15 and is shielded. There are no connectors on the cables.

It's awfully big. Much bigger than the steppers on the router. I can imagine the lights dimming when I turn it on. Hell, it might even solve my problem of a rickety router stand because it's so damned heavy! 

Am I barking up the wrong tree with this motor?


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Probably. ;-)

You need a servo controller, and encoder (may already be included) and appropriate power supply. 

Steppers are cheaper and you are more likely to find someone who know how to use them. Of course you already have this motor sooooooooo....

Bill


----------



## Billy Hill (Apr 24, 2015)

bgriggs said:


> Probably. ;-)
> 
> You need a servo controller, and encoder (may already be included) and appropriate power supply.
> 
> ...


The encoder is probably the smaller box on the back of the motor with the 15 wires coming out. 

So... any practical use for this? Approximately what will it cost to get a controller, power supply (and encoder?)


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

You could contact several companies for that information. Two that come to mind are cnc4pc and automation technologies. Also geckodrive makes both stepper and servo controllers.


----------

